# Top 40 worst places to visit looks like a list of mostly Liberal run cities



## HaShev

The 40 Worst Cities to Visit in the United States - Mind Your Dollars
					

While the United States is obviously home to some of the most breathtakingly beautiful and exciting places in the world, there are still some places that… aren’t so beautiful. Hey, we can’t win them all! That’s because there are some places that exist that have less-than-stellar conditions for...




					mindyourdollars.com
				



Should we be surprised, most are ill run high crime mostly leftist leaning cities?


----------



## candycorn

HaShev said:


> The 40 Worst Cities to Visit in the United States - Mind Your Dollars
> 
> 
> While the United States is obviously home to some of the most breathtakingly beautiful and exciting places in the world, there are still some places that… aren’t so beautiful. Hey, we can’t win them all! That’s because there are some places that exist that have less-than-stellar conditions for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindyourdollars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we be surprised, most are ill run high crime mostly leftist leaning cities?


Yeah, "Lets vacation in Mississippi" said no one....ever.


----------



## HaShev

candycorn said:


> Yeah, "Lets vacation in Mississippi" said no one....ever.


However, Hattiesburg is supposed to be filled with nice people and a good place to live.
Never been there though.
I'd rather visit a place full of out houses then a place so pretentious that the poor defecate on their sidewalks, including Pelosis own driveway.


----------



## candycorn

HaShev said:


> However, Hattiesburg is supposed to be filled with nice people and a good place to live.
> Never been there though.
> I'd rather visit a place full of out houses then a place so pretentious that the poor defecate on their sidewalks, including Pelosis own driveway.
> View attachment 529685


The big difference is that when there is a foul odor in SF, they say something is wrong.  When there is a foul odor in a red state, they simply say, "Well, it must be Tuesday."


----------



## DudleySmith

Mostly tourist traps on the list, but yes, the cities listed are all pretty bad, though there are some good neighborhoods in Chicago, on the north side, and near NYC, like Mameroneck, where some long time family friends have lived forever. A few nice places left in Brooklyn even. It's the people in the neighborhood that maek it safe or unsafe, which is why so many barrios and Hoods are shitholes and murder factories.


----------



## theHawk

What Democrats have done to the big cities is exactly what they want for all America, to turn it all into one giant shit hole.  That’s why they continue their failed policy of open borders and importing millions of brown skinned trash from third world shit holes.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## rightwinger

One of the dumbest lists of worst cities to visit, I have ever seen.
No real reasons why you shouldn’t visit and many references to how many people actually visit there.
Why?
Because there are things to see, a lot to do, great food, great culture, major sports, entertainment

You shouldn’t visit NYC, Boston, Chicago, Vegas, Orlando, Miami?

You have to be kidding me
What does this guy actually like in a city?


----------



## rightwinger

_That’s because there are some places that exist that have less-than-stellar conditions for visiting, such as poverty, high crime rates, and unemployment_

Does this idiot know what “visit” means?
It means you are not going to live there just enjoy what they have to offer….you know….have fun


----------



## JLW

rightwinger said:


> One of the dumbest lists of worst cities to visit, I have ever seen.
> No real reasons why you shouldn’t visit and many references to how many people actually visit there.
> Why?
> Because there are things to see, a lot to do, great food, great culture, major sports, entertainment
> 
> You shouldn’t visit NYC, Boston, Chicago, Vegas, Orlando, Miami?
> 
> You have to be kidding me
> What does this guy actually like in a city?


This has to be the most stupid list I have ever read.


----------



## Mr Natural

Stay home and stay ignorant.


----------



## HaShev

candycorn said:


> The big difference is that when there is a foul odor in SF, they say something is wrong.  When there is a foul odor in a red state, they simply say, "Well, it must be Tuesday."


No the woodmill paper plant, but In Philly we lived with the scrapple factory smell just as bad if not worse.
Make fun, but without the mills and the Mill workers you wouldn't have paper for Biden's emails. *LOL*


----------



## rightwinger

I have visited all the major US cities…….Boston, NYC, Philadelphia, Baltimore, DC, Atlanta, Orlando, Miami, Chicago, Denver, Phoenix, Vegas,LA, SD, SF, Seattle…..Some are better than others but all were fun to visit

Great sites to see, museums, parks, restaurants, theaters. All have their regional flavor

Are there run down areas and crime?  Of course.
But if you stick to the downtown area and don’t try to buy drugs at 2AM you will be safe.
Are there crowds? Of course, that is why they are cities. If crowds bother you, you can usually visit off season when there  are fewer visitors and easier parking.

I have also been to most Red States and all their cites have to offer is a Walmart and a 24 hr Denny’s.


----------



## marvin martian

rightwinger said:


> I have visited all the major US cities…….Boston, NYC, Philadelphia, Baltimore, DC, Atlanta, Orlando, Miami, Chicago, Denver, Phoenix, Vegas,LA, SD, SF, Seattle…..Some are better than others but all were fun to visit
> 
> Great sites to see, museums, parks, restaurants, theaters. All have their regional flavor
> 
> Are there run down areas and crime?  Of course.
> But if you stick to the downtown ares and don’t try to buy drugs at 2AM you will be safe.
> Are there crowds? Of course, that is why they are cities. If crowds bother you, you can usually visit off season when there  are fewer visitors and easier parking.
> 
> I have also been to most Red States and all their cites have to offer is a Walmart and a 24 hr Denny’s.



You people run all of the most violent cities, too.  Because you want it that way.

Most Violent Cities In America 2021


*Most Violent Cities in America*


St. Louis, MO (2,082) - mayor - Democrat

Detroit, MI (2,057) - mayor - Democrat

Baltimore, MD (2,027) - mayor - Democrat

Memphis, TN (2,003) - mayor - Democrat

Little Rock, AR (1,634) - mayor - Democrat

Milwaukee, WI (1,597) - mayor - Democrat

Rockford, IL (1,588) - mayor - Democrat

Cleveland, OH (1,557) - mayor - Democrat

Stockton, CA (1,415) - mayor - Democrat

Albuquerque, NM (1,369) - mayor - Democrat

Springfield, MO (1,339) - mayor - Independent

Indianapolis, IN (1,334) - mayor - Democrat

Oakland, CA (1,299) - mayor - Democrat

San Bernardino, CA (1,291) - mayor - Republican

Anchorage, AK (1,203) - mayor - Independent

Nashville, TN (1,138) - mayor - Democrat

Lansing, MI (1,136) - mayor - Democrat

New Orleans, LA (1,121) - mayor - Democrat

Minneapolis, MN (1,101) - mayor - Democrat

Chicago, IL (1,099) - mayor - Democrat


----------



## rightwinger

marvin martian said:


> You people run all of the most violent cities, too.  Because you want it that way.
> 
> Most Violent Cities In America 2021
> 
> 
> *Most Violent Cities in America*
> 
> 
> St. Louis, MO (2,082) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Detroit, MI (2,057) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Baltimore, MD (2,027) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Memphis, TN (2,003) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Little Rock, AR (1,634) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Milwaukee, WI (1,597) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Rockford, IL (1,588) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Cleveland, OH (1,557) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Stockton, CA (1,415) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Albuquerque, NM (1,369) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Springfield, MO (1,339) - mayor - Independent
> 
> Indianapolis, IN (1,334) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Oakland, CA (1,299) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> San Bernardino, CA (1,291) - mayor - Republican
> 
> Anchorage, AK (1,203) - mayor - Independent
> 
> Nashville, TN (1,138) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Lansing, MI (1,136) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> New Orleans, LA (1,121) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Minneapolis, MN (1,101) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Chicago, IL (1,099) - mayor - Democrat


Cities elect Democrats because Democrats care about people and provide public services. 
All Republicans do is cut taxes on wealthy residents and build prisons.

I have visited Republican run cities. No city planning, no parks, no public services, no culture…….Dull

Chain restaurants and a couple of movie theaters. Nothing to do after 7PM


----------



## HaShev

rightwinger said:


> Cities elect Democrats because Democrats care about people and provide public services.
> All Republicans do is cut taxes on wealthy residents and build prisons.
> 
> I have visited Republican run cities. No city planning, no parks, no public services, no culture…….Dull
> 
> Chain restaurants and a couple of movie theaters. Nothing to do after 7PM


Democrats care about people?
Then why are Dem run cities the top crime rates, allow to be top looted is that caring about it's  business owners?  Top in homeless issues, top in human trafficking, top in drug issues, top in murder rates, and always have the most corrupt politicians bleeding the city dry?
On topic: tent cities are not an attraction to visitors.


----------



## marvin martian

rightwinger said:


> Cities elect Democrats because Democrats care about people and provide public services.



I wish there was an emoji better than this one to describe what a joke that statement is...


----------



## HaShev

rightwinger said:


> I have visited all the major US cities…….Boston, NYC, Philadelphia, Baltimore, DC, Atlanta, Orlando, Miami, Chicago, Denver, Phoenix, Vegas,LA, SD, SF, Seattle…..Some are better than others but all were fun to visit
> 
> Great sites to see, museums, parks, restaurants, theaters. All have their regional flavor
> 
> Are there run down areas and crime?  Of course.
> But if you stick to the downtown ares and don’t try to buy drugs at 2AM you will be safe.
> Are there crowds? Of course, that is why they are cities. If crowds bother you, you can usually visit off season when there  are fewer visitors and easier parking.
> 
> I have also been to most Red States and all their cites have to offer is a Walmart and a 24 hr Denny’s.


I can see your propaganda tourism spin ads now:
Camping in California




Packing for a picnic in St. Louis




Enjoy a nice Block party in Seattle




Roast some marshmallows at a Portland bonfire




Go metal detecting in Chicago



Or make it a family trip to Visit your grandparents in NY


----------



## rightwinger

HaShev said:


> Democrats care about people?
> Then why are Dem run cities the top crime rates, allow to be top looted is that caring about it's  business owners?  Top in homeless issues, top in human trafficking, top in drug issues, top in murder rates, and always have the most corrupt politicians bleeding the city dry?
> On topic: tent cities are not an attraction to visitors.


Democratic led cities provide public services, mass transportation, parks, playgrounds, health clinics

Republicans look away and say…..not my problem


----------



## rightwinger

I have visited Republican led cities.

Go to the Hotel Desk and ask for a good place to eat and they will tell you…….
You like Eye-Talian? We got us an Olive Garden
You want a good Steak?  We got an Outback over by the Interstate
You like Pizza? We got a Pizza Hut AND a Little Caesar’s


----------



## HaShev

rightwinger said:


> Democratic led cities provide public services, mass transportation, parks, playgrounds, health clinics
> 
> Republicans look away and say…..not my problem


Bull, which is why you have no sources.
And if your city is a tourist destination because people come from far and wide for it's
"health clinics" then you have an even bigger problem.  You might as well change the St. Louis Arch into a giant wire coat hanger.


----------



## marvin martian

rightwinger said:


> I have visited Republican led cities.
> 
> Go to the Hotel Desk and ask for a good place to eat and they will tell you…….
> You like Eye-Talian? We got us an Olive Garden
> You want a good Steak?  We got an Outback over by the Interstate
> You like Pizza? We got a Pizza Hut AND a Little Caesar’s



OK, so you tolerate the filth and slaughter because the food is better.


----------



## rightwinger

HaShev said:


> Bull, which is why you have no sources.
> And if your city is a tourist destination because people come from far and wide for it's
> "health clinics" then you have an even bigger problem.  You might as well change the St. Louis Arch into a giant wire coat hanger.


I have been to all the major US Cities, also Republican led cities

Guess which are the shit holes you could not wait to get out of?
Can you name a Republican led city worth visiting?


----------



## rightwinger

marvin martian said:


> OK, so you tolerate the filth and slaughter because the food is better.


Most cities have their good sections and bad sections. 
Only Republican led cities don’t actually have good sections

Poor city planning and a lack of zoning and code enforcement make Republican led cities look like hell holes. Double wides with junk cars piled up, crappy run down shacks next to expensive homes


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> I have visited Republican led cities.
> 
> Go to the Hotel Desk and ask for a good place to eat and they will tell you…….
> You like Eye-Talian? We got us an Olive Garden
> You want a good Steak?  We got an Outback over by the Interstate
> You like Pizza? We got a Pizza Hut AND a Little Caesar’s



Republican led cities offer little for residents or visitors. 
Slash taxes to the max and then tell the residents you can’t afford a new park or recreation area


----------



## HaShev

rightwinger said:


> Most cities have their good sections and bad sections.
> Only Republican led cities don’t actually have good sections
> 
> Poor city planning and a lack of zoning and code enforcement make Republican led cities look like hell holes. Double wides with junk cars piled up, crappy run down shacks next to expensive homes


Because tent cities, homeless populations in cardboard forts, and curbside open bathrooms is part of Dem planed zoning?
Let me tell you a story about a complex I visit once a year, that has parking lots/spots but is such a pretentious complex that you can't park outside your garage at night to morning hours otherwise they tow you or your guests who might not even know of such a rule.   Good luck with vacation visiting family members in places like that.
On the other side of the spectrum we have what you make fun of called Freedom.  I purposely bought a vacation camping place in an unrestricted area so I could have freedom to do what I want that my neighborhood would not allow, so one of the first things I noticed was a property with every lawn ornament known to man, a virtual junk yard that looks like a hoarders property.  Across from him is a more respectable yard but with loose fowl running amuck.  An ego would be embarrassed or offended by that, but personal space rights is more important, and if you dig a liitle deeper the ornament yard owner is missing many limbs, so how can one justify wanting to tell him to live by your subjective opinion of decorum?  Only pretentious arrogant people who "truly don't care about others" would have a problem with open zoning and want to restrict others to live as you do with your nose in the air and febreeze in your bathroom.
Furthermore, the unrestricted nature of my other property allowed me to offer extremely cheap rent for desperate needy people seeking partial lot leases.  That in turn helped a person trying to get back on his feet fleeing a Big Dem populated and run city for the better rural living and job opps and no lawn police telling him what he can or cannot park or place on the lot. 
*food for thought*


----------



## rightwinger

HaShev said:


> Because tent cities, homeless populations in cardboard forts, and curbside open bathrooms is part of Dem planed zoning?
> Let me tell you a story about a complex I visit that has parking lotsŷspots but is such a pretentious complex that you can't park outside your garage at night to morning hours otherwise they tow you or your guests who might not even know of such a rule.   Good luck with vacation visiting family members in places like that.
> On the other side of the spectrum we have what you make fun of called Freedom.  I purposely bought a vacation camping place in an unrestricted area so I could have freedom to do what I want, so one of the first things I noticed was a property with every lawn ornament known to man, a virtual junk yard that looks like a hoarders property.  Across from him is a more respectable yard but with loose fowl running amuck.  An ego would be embarrassed or offended by that, but personal space rights is more important, and if you dig a liitle deeper the ornament yard owner is missing many limbs, so how can justify wanting to tell him to live by your subjective opinion of decorum?  Only pretentious arrogant people who "truly don't care about others" would have a problem with open zoning and want to restrict others to live as you do with your nose in the air and febreeze in your bathroom.
> Furthermore, the unrestricted nature of my other property allowed me to offer extremely cheap rent for desperate needy people seeking partial lot leases.  That in turn helped a person trying to get back on his feet fleeing a Big Dem populated and run city for the better rural living and job opps and no lawn police telling him what he can or cannot park or place on the lot.
> *food for thought*


You watch too much RW Propaganda


----------



## rightwinger

HaShev said:


> purposely bought a vacation camping place in an unrestricted area so I could have freedom to do what I want, so one of the first things I noticed was a property with every lawn ornament known to man, a virtual junk yard that looks like a hoarders property. Across from him is a more respectable yard but with loose fowl running amuck.



Why people don’t visit Red States


----------



## marvin martian

rightwinger said:


> Republican led cities offer little for residents or visitors.
> Slash taxes to the max and then tell the residents you can’t afford a new park or recreation area



Those blue city parks are awesome!  Tell us how much you LOVE them!

Here's Echo Park in LA:
*



Here's McArthur Park in LA:




Here's High Street Park in Oakland:




Delta Park in Portland:




Lake Balboa park in LA:


*


----------



## Unkotare

candycorn said:


> Yeah, "Lets vacation in Mississippi" said no one....ever.


Why not?


----------



## Meathead

candycorn said:


> Yeah, "Lets vacation in Mississippi" said no one....ever.


Why, because it has the highest percentage of blacks?


----------



## rightwinger

marvin martian said:


> Those blue city parks are awesome!  Tell us how much you LOVE them!
> 
> Here's Echo Park in LA:
> *View attachment 529808
> 
> Here's McArthur Park in LA:
> View attachment 529809
> 
> Here's High Street Park in Oakland:
> View attachment 529810
> 
> Delta Park in Portland:
> View attachment 529811
> 
> Lake Balboa park in LA:
> View attachment 529812*


----------



## Meathead

rightwinger said:


> Democratic led cities provide public services, mass transportation, parks, playgrounds, health clinics


Don't all cities outside of Somalia and Biden's Afghanistan?


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Why not?


I had a couple of business trips to Mississippi. 
Vicksburg was very scenic
I hear Biloxi is a good tourist destination
Jackson was pretty bland.

The rest of the interior is pretty shabby with not much to offer


----------



## HaShev

>>>>https://www.usmessageboard.com/attachments/1629737582446-jpeg.529814/
RWngr;
Why don't you pull that camera back farther towards Nevada so you can't see the mugger in the park, the serial killer dragging the couple out of their car, and oh yeah the tents.


----------



## Orangecat

candycorn said:


> Yeah, "Lets vacation in Mississippi" said no one....ever.


https://visitmississippi.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Economic-Impact-Record-2017.pdf


> With an estimated *23.15 million visitors to Mississippi *in Fiscal Year 2017, travel and tourism is vital to the state’s economy, contributing 87,335 direct jobs, a 0.8-percent increase from the prior fiscal year. Nearly 98 percent of the new jobs were in the private sector. Travel and tourism comprised 7.6 percent of FY 2017 total direct statewide establishment-based nonfarm employment. This report estimates travel and tourism’s FY 2017 economic contribution at the state and county level for Mississippi.


----------



## candycorn

Meathead said:


> Why, because it has the highest percentage of blacks?


I'm sure that would be your excuse.


----------



## candycorn

Orangecat said:


> https://visitmississippi.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Economic-Impact-Record-2017.pdf


SF is a destination. NY is a destination. Miami is a destination....  Most of the people cited in the link likely ran out of gas and it was counted as a visit.


----------



## Crepitus

HaShev said:


> The 40 Worst Cities to Visit in the United States - Mind Your Dollars
> 
> 
> While the United States is obviously home to some of the most breathtakingly beautiful and exciting places in the world, there are still some places that… aren’t so beautiful. Hey, we can’t win them all! That’s because there are some places that exist that have less-than-stellar conditions for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindyourdollars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we be surprised, most are ill run high crime mostly leftist leaning cities?


You shouldn't be surprised because almost all us cities of any size are run by Democrats.


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> One of the dumbest lists of worst cities to visit, I have ever seen.
> No real reasons why you shouldn’t visit and many references to how many people actually visit there.
> Why?
> Because there are things to see, a lot to do, great food, great culture, major sports, entertainment
> 
> You shouldn’t visit NYC, Boston, Chicago, Vegas, Orlando, Miami?
> 
> You have to be kidding me
> What does this guy actually like in a city?


I agree with you; the author should actually produce a map of specific areas not to visit as opposed to entire cities.


----------



## Flopper

candycorn said:


> Yeah, "Lets vacation in Mississippi" said no one....ever.


When vacationing, the primary reason for visiting a city is to take advantage of what it has to offer, great restaurants, tourist attractions fine hotels and resorts, cultural events, and sporting events.  I really don't think Wichita, Bullhead City,  Fort Worth, Corpus Christi, Tulsa, or Omaha beats New York, Los Angles, San Francisco, Chicago, Orlando, or New Orleans as a tourist destination.


----------



## HaShev

HaShev said:


> Why don't you pull that camera back farther towards Nevada so you can't see the mugger in the park, the serial killer dragging the couple out of their car, and oh yeah the tents.





Indeependent said:


> I agree with you; the author should actually produce a map of specific areas not to visit as opposed to entire cities.


You heard the preppy commentary in here, they don't want zoning for motels hotels hostels and BNB's in Muffy and Buffy's neighborhood, so those are set aside at hwys and airports the lower more crime ridden seedy areas.


----------



## Oddball

HaShev said:


> However, Hattiesburg is supposed to be filled with nice people and a good place to live.
> Never been there though.
> I'd rather visit a place full of out houses then a place so pretentious that the poor defecate on their sidewalks, including Pelosis own driveway.
> View attachment 529685


Hattiesburg is full of nice people and it's a pretty clean place as well.

The leftist snobbery in this thread  is oozing out the screen of my laptop.


----------



## Oddball

Flopper said:


> When vacationing, the primary reason for visiting a city is to take advantage of what it has to offer, great restaurants, tourist attractions fine hotels and resorts, cultural events, and sporting events.  I really don't think Wichita, Bullhead City,  Fort Worth, Corpus Christi, Tulsa, or Omaha beats New York, Los Angles, San Francisco, Chicago, Orlando, or New Orleans as a tourist destination.


Corpus Christi only has the Gulf of Mexico as an attraction....Who needs all that sunshine and beach scenery?

Schmuck.


----------



## HaShev

Flopper said:


> When vacationing, the primary reason for visiting a city is to take advantage of what it has to offer, great restaurants, tourist attractions fine hotels and resorts, cultural events, and sporting events.  I really don't think Wichita, Bullhead City,  Fort Worth, Corpus Christi, Tulsa, or Omaha beats New York, Los Angles, San Francisco, Chicago, Orlando, or New Orleans as a tourist destination.


St Louis has an arch WOW, unless you can swing on it or slide on it then what's the point?
It's no better then a giant Paul Bunion or worlds largest frying pan display.


----------



## Flopper

HaShev said:


> Democrats care about people?
> Then why are Dem run cities the top crime rates, allow to be top looted is that caring about it's  business owners?  Top in homeless issues, top in human trafficking, top in drug issues, top in murder rates, and always have the most corrupt politicians bleeding the city dry?
> On topic: tent cities are not an attraction to visitors.


it may be true that there is more crime there but there is also more of just about everything else.  By 2050, 89% of the U.S. population is projected to live in large urban areas.


----------



## Orangecat

candycorn said:


> SF is a destination. NY is a destination. Miami is a destination....  Most of the people cited in the link likely ran out of gas and it was counted as a visit.


Your hatred of other Americans is palpable.


----------



## Indeependent

HaShev said:


> You heard the preppy commentary in here, they don't want zoning for motels hotels hostels and BNB's in Muffy and Buffy's neighborhood, so those are set aside at hwys and airports the lower more crime ridden seedy areas.


There are lots of areas in NYC to avoid like the plague.
Penn Station is filled with the homeless on weekdays and the bathrooms have human waste all over.


----------



## candycorn

Flopper said:


> When vacationing, the primary reason for visiting a city is to take advantage of what it has to offer, great restaurants, tourist attractions fine hotels and resorts, cultural events, and sporting events.  I really don't think Wichita, Bullhead City,  Fort Worth, Corpus Christi, Tulsa, or Omaha beats New York, Los Angles, San Francisco, Chicago, Orlando, or New Orleans as a tourist destination.


Likewise, if I wanted to and had the time, I could point out bizarre happenings in Wichita, Bullhead City, Fort Worth, Corpus and Omaha as well.  The whole "____________ sucks argument is one of the laziest arguments you could make about any place.  

There was an old joke I heard once. 

A radio station was having a contest.

First prize was a weekend in Pittsburgh.
Second prize was a whole week in Pittsburgh.


----------



## candycorn

Orangecat said:


> Your hatred of other Americans is palpable.


So is your hypocrisy considering the OP....


----------



## Flopper

HaShev said:


> St Louis has an arch WOW, unless you can swing on it or slide on it then what's the point?
> It's no better then a giant Paul Bunion or worlds largest frying pan display.


Actually it's pretty interesting, The tram goes 630 feet up to the top of the tallest monument in the United States. There's a good museum, steamboat tours, shopping, dining, helicopter tours, etc.  Not Disney World, LA, or New York City but for a non-tourist destination it's not bad.


----------



## Flopper

candycorn said:


> Likewise, if I wanted to and had the time, I could point out bizarre happenings in Wichita, Bullhead City, Fort Worth, Corpus and Omaha as well.  The whole "____________ sucks argument is one of the laziest arguments you could make about any place.
> 
> There was an old joke I heard once.
> 
> A radio station was having a contest.
> 
> First prize was a weekend in Pittsburgh.
> Second prize was a whole week in Pittsburgh.


I spent two weeks in Wichita.  There's a pretty good museum, a zoo, and a science center and that's about it. Couldn't really find a good restaurant and there is no nightlife.    Netflix is probably the most interesting thing in town.   In regard to crime in the Big Cities, neither New York, Chicago, Boston, Philadelphia, Pittsburg, Los Angles, San Francisco, St. Louis, nor Seattle were among the most dangerous cities in US but  Wichita Kansas is. 









						NeighborhoodScout’s Most Dangerous Cities - 2022 - NeighborhoodScout
					

2022 Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Our research reveals the 100 most dangerous cities in America with 25,000 or more people, based on the number of violent crimes per 1,000 residents.  Violent crimes include murder, rape, armed robbery, and aggravated assault.  The data used for this...



					www.neighborhoodscout.com


----------



## candycorn

HaShev said:


> St Louis has an arch WOW, unless you can swing on it or slide on it then what's the point?
> It's no better then a giant Paul Bunion or worlds largest frying pan display.



Yosemite doesn't have a swing or slide....  Neither does Yellowstone or the Grand Canyon.

You're dumb as fuck.


----------



## HaShev

candycorn said:


> Yosemite doesn't have a swing or slide....  Neither does Yellowstone or the Grand Canyon.
> 
> You're dumb as fuck.


We already established that people's vacations and portions of their yearly salary are spent on fleeting experiences to get a short glimpse at things that are vast in size.
Giant frying pans, Paul Bunion statue, Dinosaur skelletons or statues, giant thermometer,
The arch, the space needle, statue of Liberty, tall bldgs in NY and Chicago, 
 Lucy the Elephant in Ventnor NJ, Niagra Falls, vast ocean views at beach hotels, Grand Canyon, Geysers at YNP, The Mountains, the great rivers and lakes,
Stacy Abrams in GA etc...


----------



## candycorn

HaShev said:


> We already established that people's vacations and portions of their yearly salary are spent on fleeting experiences to get a short glimpse at things that are vast in size.
> Giant frying pans, Paul Bunion statue, Dinosaur skelletons or statues, giant thermometer,
> The arch, the space needle, statue of Liberty, tall bldgs in NY and Chicago,
> Lucy the Elephant in Ventnor NJ, Niagra Falls, vast ocean views at beach hotels, Grand Canyon, Geysers at YNP, The Mountains, the great rivers and lakes,
> Stacy Abrams in GA etc...






The people in MS are so fat...they are using livestock drugs.


----------



## HaShev

candycorn said:


> View attachment 530057
> 
> The people in MS are so fat...they are using livestock drugs.


Once again: they make it for humans, the human dose is 200mcg.
Whether for animals like dogs, you still need a vet prescription so why not just get a dr prescribed human form dose?
Of course the cattle one would be to high a dose.
By the way:The dog doses are lower dose and poison control states it is not toxic & is safe for humans if "accidentally" ingested.
Where people can do harm is in taking the plus ingredient one not the pure ivermectin one.
But if Dr's refuse prescriptions and the media and politicians are hindering treatments, then this is the result of the medical games=desperate people taking desperate stupid measures.


----------



## candycorn

HaShev said:


> Once again: they make it for humans, the human dose is 200mcg.
> Whether for animals like dogs, you still need a vet prescription so why not just get a dr prescribed human form dose?
> Of course the cattle one would be to high a dose.
> By the way:The dog doses are lower dose and poison control states it is not toxic & is safe for humans if "accidentally" ingested.
> Where people can do harm is in taking the plus ingredient one not the pure ivermectin one.
> But if Dr's refuse prescriptions and the media and politicians are hindering treatments, then this is the result of the medical games=desperate people taking desperate stupid measures.



Red State residents are taking livestock medication instead of a safe, effective, free, and available vaccine.  

Hence...nobody wants to vacation there.


----------



## Orangecat

candycorn said:


> So is your hypocrisy considering the OP....


I didn't post the OP.


----------



## candycorn

Orangecat said:


> I didn't post the OP.


Never said you did. Certainly you cited the OP for whatever was bothering you about my post, right?


----------



## DudleySmith

HaShev said:


> No the woodmill paper plant, but In Philly we lived with the scrapple factory smell just as bad if not worse.
> Make fun, but without the mills and the Mill workers you wouldn't have paper for Biden's emails. *LOL*



I saw scrapple on a restaurant menu while on a visit to some friends there; I thought it might be something made with apples, so I ordered it. The waitress said I would probably not like it, it was  a local thing and pretty gross, so I didn't. I'm glad she told me now, lol.


----------



## HaShev

candycorn said:


> Red State residents are taking livestock medication instead of a safe, effective, free, and available vaccine.
> 
> Hence...nobody wants to vacation there.


So you are saying places where people do stupid things to themselves is more freighful to visit then people who do violent things to others (and still themselves).  You have to be a special kind of stupid to come up with that logic.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Governor to visitors: Stay away as Hawaii sees surge in COVID cases, hospitalizations
					

He also said that a lockdown “is on the table” if infection rates don’t decline.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## HaShev

DudleySmith said:


> I saw scrapple on a restaurant menu while on a visit to some friends there; I thought it might be something made with apples, so I ordered it. The waitress said I would probably not like it, it was  a local thing and pretty gross, so I didn't. I'm glad she told me now, lol.


A truck load of the meat spilled on the side of the hwy (I-95) when the truck turned over and the pink gelatinous meat made many people pull over to vomit, and that just triggered more people in a chain reaction of doing the same.
You seriously could not tell which pile was which.


----------



## candycorn

HaShev said:


> So you are saying places where people do stupid things to themselves is more freighful to visit then people who do violent things to others (and still themselves).  You have to be a special kind of stupid to come up with that logic.
> View attachment 530077


Well, stupid and violent things if you prefer...  You're starting to bore me more than usual.  Adios


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> When vacationing, the primary reason for visiting a city is to take advantage of what it has to offer, great restaurants, tourist attractions fine hotels and resorts, cultural events, and sporting events.  I really don't think Wichita, Bullhead City,  Fort Worth, Corpus Christi, Tulsa, or Omaha beats New York, Los Angles, San Francisco, Chicago, Orlando, or New Orleans as a tourist destination.


That is what makes the list so odd. They include small cities that nobody would intentionally visit with major US tourist destinations

A poorly researched OP with the author obviously never having visited most of the list


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> I agree with you; the author should actually produce a map of specific areas not to visit as opposed to entire cities.


Every city has its good and bad areas. Even smaller cities and towns will have “the other side of the tracks” where the poor people live.

While big city crime gets the headlines, it rarely occurs in tourist areas. Police make sure of that.


----------



## Moonglow

HaShev said:


> The 40 Worst Cities to Visit in the United States - Mind Your Dollars
> 
> 
> While the United States is obviously home to some of the most breathtakingly beautiful and exciting places in the world, there are still some places that… aren’t so beautiful. Hey, we can’t win them all! That’s because there are some places that exist that have less-than-stellar conditions for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindyourdollars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we be surprised, most are ill run high crime mostly leftist leaning cities?


Why would you want to go to ill ran high crime mostly rightist leaning cities?


----------



## Moonglow

HaShev said:


> I can see your propaganda tourism spin ads now:
> Camping in California
> View attachment 529783
> 
> Packing for a picnic in St. Louis
> View attachment 529785
> 
> Enjoy a nice Block party in Seattle
> View attachment 529786
> 
> Roast some marshmallows at a Portland bonfire
> View attachment 529788
> 
> Go metal detecting in ChicagoView attachment 529789
> 
> Or make it a family trip to Visit your grandparents in NY
> View attachment 529792


I prefer to rub elbows with the meth head Republican rubes in rural areas.


----------



## Orangecat

candycorn said:


> Never said you did. Certainly you cited the OP for whatever was bothering you about my post, right?


I didn't cite the OP for anything, nor did your post bother me in any way.
I would've quoted the relevant sections of it, if so.
That's what "citing" means.


----------



## marvin martian

Oddball said:


> Corpus Christi only has the Gulf of Mexico as an attraction....Who needs all that sunshine and beach scenery?
> 
> Schmuck.



Shhh, it's definitely in our best interests to keep filthy, drug-addled leftist perverts far away from the beautiful Texas gulf coast.  No need to ruin it like they ruined California.


----------



## Flopper

HaShev said:


> Because tent cities, homeless populations in cardboard forts, and curbside open bathrooms is part of Dem planed zoning?
> Let me tell you a story about a complex I visit once a year, that has parking lots/spots but is such a pretentious complex that you can't park outside your garage at night to morning hours otherwise they tow you or your guests who might not even know of such a rule.   Good luck with vacation visiting family members in places like that.
> On the other side of the spectrum we have what you make fun of called Freedom.  I purposely bought a vacation camping place in an unrestricted area so I could have freedom to do what I want that my neighborhood would not allow, so one of the first things I noticed was a property with every lawn ornament known to man, a virtual junk yard that looks like a hoarders property.  Across from him is a more respectable yard but with loose fowl running amuck.  An ego would be embarrassed or offended by that, but personal space rights is more important, and if you dig a liitle deeper the ornament yard owner is missing many limbs, so how can one justify wanting to tell him to live by your subjective opinion of decorum?  Only pretentious arrogant people who "truly don't care about others" would have a problem with open zoning and want to restrict others to live as you do with your nose in the air and febreeze in your bathroom.
> Furthermore, the unrestricted nature of my other property allowed me to offer extremely cheap rent for desperate needy people seeking partial lot leases.  That in turn helped a person trying to get back on his feet fleeing a Big Dem populated and run city for the better rural living and job opps and no lawn police telling him what he can or cannot park or place on the lot.
> *food for thought*


Homelessness is not political.  There are plenty of homeless in republican controlled cities.  However, it is true there are more homeless people in our largest cities, because our largest cities have more people, more jobs, and more wealth.   Whether you're panhandling, looking for some work, or just looking for places you can go to get out of the heat of the cold, big cities are the place to be.  They have more libraries, parks, and pavilions than smaller cities.  They have better public transportation and it is often free for indigents.  You're also less likely to get hassled by the police.

Homeless is nationwide problem and it's increasing everywhere.  Oklahoma City's 2020 Point-in-Time Count revealed *1,573 people *were experiencing homelessness compared to 1,273 in 2019.





Video
Surviving homelessness in Oklahoma City





At the beginning of 2018, teams reached 1,682 Indianapolis residents experiencing homelessness, compared to 1,783 in 2017; 1,619 in 2016 and 1,666 in 2015 in  Indianapolis







Downtown Tulsa


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Every city has its good and bad areas. Even smaller cities and towns will have “the other side of the tracks” where the poor people live.
> 
> While big city crime gets the headlines, it rarely occurs in tourist areas. Police make sure of that.


Actually Big cities are not where you find the highest violent crime rates.  Here's the top 10 cities for violent crime.

New JerseyCamdenDelawareWilmingtonFloridaHomesteadTennesseeJacksonNew JerseyTrentonCaliforniaComptonIowaCouncil BluffsFloridaFort MyersFloridaDaytona BeachMassachusettsBrockton





__





						United States cities by crime rate (60,000–100,000) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Concerned American

HaShev said:


> However, Hattiesburg is supposed to be filled with nice people and a good place to live.
> Never been there though.
> I'd rather visit a place full of out houses then a place so pretentious that the poor defecate on their sidewalks, including Pelosis own driveway.
> View attachment 529685


Drove the Natchez Trace between Tupelo and Natchez.  Beautiful.  The courtesy and treatment that I found in Natchez has never been eclipsed, before or since.


----------



## Flopper

Concerned American said:


> Drove the Natchez Trace between Tupelo and Natchez.  Beautiful.  The courtesy and treatment that I found in Natchez has never been eclipsed, before or since.


I have visited every state, most large cities, and many small towns in every section of the country.  In general, I have found people are people. They have different accents and minor difference in behavior.  In the Southeast, particular in small towns people are a bit more friendly to strangers, generally better mannered but a bit more clannish if you're staying a while.   I spent nearly two years working in Manhattan.  Other than tending to be more rushed and not very laid back, I didn't see much difference in the people there vs other major cities, probably because just about everybody comes from someplace else.   

I really think, people see what they expect to see.


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> Actually Big cities are not where you find the highest violent crime rates.  Here's the top 10 cities for violent crime.
> 
> New JerseyCamdenDelawareWilmingtonFloridaHomesteadTennesseeJacksonNew JerseyTrentonCaliforniaComptonIowaCouncil BluffsFloridaFort MyersFloridaDaytona BeachMassachusettsBrockton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States cities by crime rate (60,000–100,000) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


As usual, your links are less than credible.  That being said, they even disagree with your assertion.  Your first city, Camden, NJ, as an example:  *Both homicides and non-fatal shootings have declined sharply since 2012  *You bullshit statisticians crack me up when you start playing percentage games, i.e. a quick hypothetical--I live in a town of 10 people, the two gas station attendants are murdered--my town has a 20% murder rate. Chicago, OTOH, has a population of 2.7 million but has seen 336 murders so far this year which leads to 1.2% murder rate. In this example, I'll take the small town every time. Take the pretzel logic bullshit down the road.


----------



## Tax Man

rightwinger said:


> I have been to all the major US Cities, also Republican led cities
> 
> Guess which are the shit holes you could not wait to get out of?
> Can you name a Republican led city worth visiting?


Amen to this.


----------



## Faun

HaShev said:


> The 40 Worst Cities to Visit in the United States - Mind Your Dollars
> 
> 
> While the United States is obviously home to some of the most breathtakingly beautiful and exciting places in the world, there are still some places that… aren’t so beautiful. Hey, we can’t win them all! That’s because there are some places that exist that have less-than-stellar conditions for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindyourdollars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we be surprised, most are ill run high crime mostly leftist leaning cities?


What a retarded list. Like Niagara Falls, one of the most popular attractions in the country, makes their list not because it's the worst place to visit; obviously it's not -- but because that's the only thing to see there.

Then how come Keystone, South Dakota didn't make their list? That's the city closest to Mount Rushmore.


----------



## marvin martian

Flopper said:


> Actually Big cities are not where you find the highest violent crime rates.  Here's the top 10 cities for violent crime.
> 
> New JerseyCamdenDelawareWilmingtonFloridaHomesteadTennesseeJacksonNew JerseyTrentonCaliforniaComptonIowaCouncil BluffsFloridaFort MyersFloridaDaytona BeachMassachusettsBrockton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States cities by crime rate (60,000–100,000) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Here is the actual data:

Most Violent Cities In America 2021


*Most Violent Cities in America*


St. Louis, MO (2,082) - mayor - Democrat

Detroit, MI (2,057) - mayor - Democrat

Baltimore, MD (2,027) - mayor - Democrat

Memphis, TN (2,003) - mayor - Democrat

Little Rock, AR (1,634) - mayor - Democrat

Milwaukee, WI (1,597) - mayor - Democrat

Rockford, IL (1,588) - mayor - Democrat

Cleveland, OH (1,557) - mayor - Democrat

Stockton, CA (1,415) - mayor - Democrat

Albuquerque, NM (1,369) - mayor - Democrat

Springfield, MO (1,339) - mayor - Independent

Indianapolis, IN (1,334) - mayor - Democrat

Oakland, CA (1,299) - mayor - Democrat

San Bernardino, CA (1,291) - mayor - Republican

Anchorage, AK (1,203) - mayor - Independent

Nashville, TN (1,138) - mayor - Democrat

Lansing, MI (1,136) - mayor - Democrat

New Orleans, LA (1,121) - mayor - Democrat

Minneapolis, MN (1,101) - mayor - Democrat

Chicago, IL (1,099) - mayor - Democrat


----------



## Faun

marvin martian said:


> Here is the actual data:
> 
> Most Violent Cities In America 2021
> 
> 
> *Most Violent Cities in America*
> 
> 
> St. Louis, MO (2,082) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Detroit, MI (2,057) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Baltimore, MD (2,027) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Memphis, TN (2,003) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Little Rock, AR (1,634) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Milwaukee, WI (1,597) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Rockford, IL (1,588) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Cleveland, OH (1,557) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Stockton, CA (1,415) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Albuquerque, NM (1,369) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Springfield, MO (1,339) - mayor - Independent
> 
> Indianapolis, IN (1,334) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Oakland, CA (1,299) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> San Bernardino, CA (1,291) - mayor - Republican
> 
> Anchorage, AK (1,203) - mayor - Independent
> 
> Nashville, TN (1,138) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Lansing, MI (1,136) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> New Orleans, LA (1,121) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Minneapolis, MN (1,101) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Chicago, IL (1,099) - mayor - Democrat


It's rather telling you post a list which excludes most U.S. cities from consideration.


----------



## marvin martian

Faun said:


> It's rather telling you post a list which excludes most U.S. cities from consideration.



Those are just the top 20.  There are dozens more violent blue shitholes run by people like you.


----------



## Faun

marvin martian said:


> Those are just the top 20.  There are dozens more violent blue shitholes run by people like you.


False. Those are the top among metropolitan cities only. You excluded all the rest from consideration.

Like I said, very telling.


----------



## rightwinger

I’ve been from Phoenix Arizona all the way to Tacoma, Philadelphia, Atlanta, LA….

All were beautiful Democratic run Cities


----------



## Meathead

rightwinger said:


> I’ve been from Phoenix Arizona all the way to Tacoma, Philadelphia, Atlanta, LA….
> 
> All were beautiful Democratic run Cities


LOL


----------



## Flopper

Concerned American said:


> As usual, your links are less than credible.  That being said, they even disagree with your assertion.  Your first city, Camden, NJ, as an example:  *Both homicides and non-fatal shootings have declined sharply since 2012  *You bullshit statisticians crack me up when you start playing percentage games, i.e. a quick hypothetical--I live in a town of 10 people, the two gas station attendants are murdered--my town has a 20% murder rate. Chicago, OTOH, has a population of 2.7 million but has seen 336 murders so far this year which leads to 1.2% murder rate. In this example, I'll take the small town every time. Take the pretzel logic bullshit down the road.


The data comes the FBI Uniform Crime Reports.









						Crime in the U.S. 2019
					





					ucr.fbi.gov


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> The data comes the FBI Uniform Crime Reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crime in the U.S. 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucr.fbi.gov


You don't even know who you cited moron.  Your last bullshit cited Wikipedia, now you want me to waste more of my time chasing other bullshit.  Fuck off.  I believe you as much as I believe msm, Fauci, Biden, Piglosi, Sen. Good for Nothing bum, Adam Schiff, the CDC, the WHO or any health care professional that has been pushing these BLATANT LIES.


----------



## 22lcidw

candycorn said:


> The big difference is that when there is a foul odor in SF, they say something is wrong.  When there is a foul odor in a red state, they simply say, "Well, it must be Tuesday."


The people who live in Frisco today are not the people who built it. Progs turn shining jewels into shit. the communities in red states you don't like, they will have their day to shine better.


----------



## Concerned American

22lcidw said:


> The people who live in Frisco today are not the people who built it. Progs turn shining jewels into shit. the communities in red states you don't like, they will have their day to shine better.


Frisco is in TX.  Didn't know that it was a blue city.


----------



## Flopper

HaShev said:


> The 40 Worst Cities to Visit in the United States - Mind Your Dollars
> 
> 
> While the United States is obviously home to some of the most breathtakingly beautiful and exciting places in the world, there are still some places that… aren’t so beautiful. Hey, we can’t win them all! That’s because there are some places that exist that have less-than-stellar conditions for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindyourdollars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we be surprised, most are ill run high crime mostly leftist leaning cities?


People like to visit the big cities more than smaller cities and towns because they have more of what visitors want, great restaurants, entertainment venues, fine hotels, museums, plays, night clubs, parks, sports, etc.  

As it turns out none of 10 most dangerous cities in the US are included in 10 largest cities.

10 most dangerous cities:

Detroit, MI
Memphis, TN
Birmingham, AL
Baltimore, MD
St. Louis, MO
Kansas City, MO
Cleveland, OH
Little Rock, AR
Milwaukee, WI
Stockton, CA
l0 largest cities:

New York City, NY (Population: 8,622,357)
Los Angeles, CA (Population: 4,085,014)
Chicago, IL (Population: 2,670,406)
Houston, TX (Population: 2,378,146)
Phoenix, AZ (Population: 1,743,469)
Philadelphia, PA (Population: 1,590,402)
San Antonio, TX (Population: 1,579,504)
San Diego, CA (Population: 1,469,490)
Dallas, TX (Population: 1,400,337)
San Jose, CA (Population: 1,036,242)





__





						Most Dangerous Cities in the United States 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com
				







__





						The 200 Largest Cities in the United States by Population 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## Oldestyle

rightwinger said:


> Democratic led cities provide public services, mass transportation, parks, playgrounds, health clinics
> 
> Republicans look away and say…..not my problem


Gee, Winger...are you claiming that cities run by Republicans don't have any of those things?  Oh, wait!  They DO!  They have all of those things but they don't have the crime and homelessness that you find in cities run by Democrats!


----------



## rightwinger

Oldestyle said:


> Gee, Winger...are you claiming that cities run by Republicans don't have any of those things?  Oh, wait!  They DO!  They have all of those things but they don't have the crime and homelessness that you find in cities run by Democrats!


Yes

Name a Republican led city that has great public services


----------



## Flopper

marvin martian said:


> Those are just the top 20.  There are dozens more violent blue shitholes run by people like you.


I have lived in over a dozen cities including New York, Chicago, New Orleans, san Francisco, Seattle, Boise, Topeka, Jackson Miss, San Antonio, Dallas, Bakersfield, CA, Tampa, Fl, and Miami.  My experience has been in large cities, it is the neighborhood you live and work in that is important as far as crime is concerned. Most cities with high crime rates regardless of the politics can trace their high crime rate to a one or two small sections of the city.  For example, NYC is the 2nd safest city in America-as long as you're not in  questionable areas like Soundview Terrace in the Bronx or South Jamaica in Queens.









						How Safe is NYC (Manhattan) at Night? - New York City Forum - Tripadvisor
					

Answer 1 of 10: I will be arriving pretty late at night, around 10-11pm or so. I plan to take the subway and probably walk a little. How safe it is to do so?




					www.tripadvisor.co.nz


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> I have lived in over a dozen cities including New York, Chicago, New Orleans, san Francisco, Seattle, Boise, Topeka, Jackson Miss, San Antonio, Dallas, Bakersfield, CA, Tampa, Fl, and Miami.  My experience has been in large cities, it is the neighborhood you live and work in that is important as far as crime is concerned. Most cities with high crime rates regardless of the politics can trace their high crime rate to a one or two small sections of the city.  For example, NYC is the 2nd safest city in America-as long as you're not in  questionable areas like Soundview Terrace in the Bronx or South Jamaica in Queens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Safe is NYC (Manhattan) at Night? - New York City Forum - Tripadvisor
> 
> 
> Answer 1 of 10: I will be arriving pretty late at night, around 10-11pm or so. I plan to take the subway and probably walk a little. How safe it is to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tripadvisor.co.nz


Most of the big cities I have been in, I have felt perfectly safe 
But then again, I don’t visit bad neighborhoods at two in the morning


----------



## Oldestyle

rightwinger said:


> Yes
> 
> Name a Republican led city that has great public services


Just visited one last year...Mesa, Arizona.  It's got all of the things you mentioned and I believe it's Mayor is a Republican!
It's ridiculous to claim that only Democrats provide public services, Winger!  Republicans in countless cities and towns across the country provide public services to their constituents.


----------



## Oldestyle

rightwinger said:


> Most of the big cities I have been in, I have felt perfectly safe
> But then again, I don’t visit bad neighborhoods at two in the morning


Sad to say, Winger but the days of being safe in American cities as long as you were careful to stay out of the "bad neighborhoods" is pretty much gone!  People are getting shot and killed in broad daylight in so called "nice" areas!  Violent crime is an epidemic right now in Democratically controlled cities and much of that is because of the left's campaign to demonize the Police.


----------



## rightwinger

Oldestyle said:


> Sad to say, Winger but the days of being safe in American cities as long as you were careful to stay out of the "bad neighborhoods" is pretty much gone!  People are getting shot and killed in broad daylight in so called "nice" areas!  Violent crime is an epidemic right now in Democratically controlled cities and much of that is because of the left's campaign to demonize the Police.


No, they are not

I still visit NYC, Boston, Philly, Baltimore and DC and feel perfectly safe to walk the streets and ride public transportation


----------



## rightwinger

Oldestyle said:


> Just visited one last year...Mesa, Arizona.  It's got all of the things you mentioned and I believe it's Mayor is a Republican!
> It's ridiculous to claim that only Democrats provide public services, Winger!  Republicans in countless cities and towns across the country provide public services to their constituents.


Mesa?
Mesa is fucking Phoenix

I have been to Phoenix and Tucson and they have much to offer visitors


----------



## Flopper

Oldestyle said:


> Just visited one last year...Mesa, Arizona.  It's got all of the things you mentioned and I believe it's Mayor is a Republican!
> It's ridiculous to claim that only Democrats provide public services, Winger!  Republicans in countless cities and towns across the country provide public services to their constituents.


I have lived in both red and blue cities and have not noticed much difference as far as crime or public services.  The big difference is between larger and smaller cities.  Not surprising large cities have more crime than smaller cities because they have more people.  Big cities just have so much more to offer in regard to restaurants, entertainment, culture, sports, parks, and jobs.  However, some people simply like to live in a smaller place.


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> People like to visit the big cities more than smaller cities and towns because they have more of what visitors want, great restaurants, entertainment venues, fine hotels, museums, plays, night clubs, parks, sports, etc.
> 
> As it turns out none of 10 most dangerous cities in the US are included in 10 largest cities.
> 
> 10 most dangerous cities:
> 
> Detroit, MI
> Memphis, TN
> Birmingham, AL
> Baltimore, MD
> St. Louis, MO
> Kansas City, MO
> Cleveland, OH
> Little Rock, AR
> Milwaukee, WI
> Stockton, CA
> l0 largest cities:
> 
> New York City, NY (Population: 8,622,357)
> Los Angeles, CA (Population: 4,085,014)
> Chicago, IL (Population: 2,670,406)
> Houston, TX (Population: 2,378,146)
> Phoenix, AZ (Population: 1,743,469)
> Philadelphia, PA (Population: 1,590,402)
> San Antonio, TX (Population: 1,579,504)
> San Diego, CA (Population: 1,469,490)
> Dallas, TX (Population: 1,400,337)
> San Jose, CA (Population: 1,036,242)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Dangerous Cities in the United States 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worldpopulationreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 200 Largest Cities in the United States by Population 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worldpopulationreview.com


Did you find another source that dropped the #1 New Jersey city?  Your sources suck.  Talk about misinformation and providing a platform.  You do that pretty well all by yourself.  SMH


----------



## Oldestyle

rightwinger said:


> No, they are not
> 
> I still visit NYC, Boston, Philly, Baltimore and DC and feel perfectly safe to walk the streets and ride public transportation


You feel perfectly safe riding public transportation in NYC?  Really Winger?  New Yorkers don't!  It's getting ugly on the subways these days.


----------



## Flopper

Concerned American said:


> Did you find another source that dropped the #1 New Jersey city?  Your sources suck.  Talk about misinformation and providing a platform.  You do that pretty well all by yourself.  SMH


Jersey City did not make it in the top 50 most dangerous cities in 2019 nor in 2020.

I'll have to notify the FBI, that you thing their uniform crime reporting sucks.








						Crime/Law Enforcement Stats (UCR Program) | Federal Bureau of Investigation
					

The UCR Program's primary objective is to generate reliable information for use in law enforcement administration, operation, and management.




					www.fbi.gov


----------



## rightwinger

Oldestyle said:


> You feel perfectly safe riding public transportation in NYC?  Really Winger?  New Yorkers don't!  It's getting ugly on the subways these days.


Of course I do
So do millions of passengers a day
But I don’t ride in the middle of the night


----------



## Oldestyle

rightwinger said:


> Of course I do
> So do millions of passengers a day
> But I don’t ride in the middle of the night


People are getting shot, stabbed and hacked with hatchets midday in New York these days.  They're getting pushed in front of subways from the platforms.  It's not safe anymore.


----------



## rightwinger

Oldestyle said:


> People are getting shot, stabbed and hacked with hatchets midday in New York these days.  They're getting pushed in front of subways from the platforms.  It's not safe anymore.


Cats and Dogs, living together…..Mass hysteria


----------



## Oldestyle

rightwinger said:


> Cats and Dogs, living together…..Mass hysteria


You can attempt to pretend there is no issue with crime, Winger but the people that LIVE in the cities that are now being adversely affected by the liberal "Defund the Police" push know better.  The left's talking point that blacks were being targeted and murdered by out of control Police was ALWAYS bullshit!  Now those chickens are coming home to roost as Democrats running for office try and put as much distance between themselves and the Defund the Police crowd as they possibly can!


----------



## Flopper

Concerned American said:


> Did you find another source that dropped the #1 New Jersey city?  Your sources suck.  Talk about misinformation and providing a platform.  You do that pretty well all by yourself.  SMH





Oldestyle said:


> Sad to say, Winger but the days of being safe in American cities as long as you were careful to stay out of the "bad neighborhoods" is pretty much gone!  People are getting shot and killed in broad daylight in so called "nice" areas!  Violent crime is an epidemic right now in Democratically controlled cities and much of that is because of the left's campaign to demonize the Police.


Violence is occurring in cities across the country. However if you look at the actually FBI violent crime statistics, you will see that the violent crime rates are generally higher in smaller to medium size cities than in our largest cities.  We have a lot of crime in our large cities because we have lots people there.  For example, New York city has 2,000 murders a year but when you consider the population it doesn't even make it into the list of American's 50 most dangerous cities.  Smaller cities such as Little Rock, Stockton, Memphis, Anchorage, Rockford, Wichita, Nashville, Beaumont, Peoria, Odessa, Lubbock, Tulsa, Dayton, Toledo, Baton Rouge, Akron, Hartford, Greensboro, Modesto, Corpus Chrisi, Shreveport, West Palm Beech, and Rochester or just some of the smaller cities with higher violent crime rates than New York City.

In the top ten most Dangerous cities, the number one spot goes to Detroit and the number 2 spot goes to St. Louis.   However, we also have 5 cities with a population of less than 200,000 which are pretty evenly split between democrat and republican in the top 10.








						The most dangerous cities in America, ranked
					

The violent crime rate in the U.S. declined 0.2 percent from 2016 to 2017, the first decline since 2014




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Flopper

Oldestyle said:


> People are getting shot, stabbed and hacked with hatchets midday in New York these days.  They're getting pushed in front of subways from the platforms.  It's not safe anymore.


Yes, but it is just less likely to happen to you in NYC than most of the country such as in the republican state of Oklahoma where a triple murder suspect has confessed, saying he killed a neighbor first and cut her heart out to eat at home.   Unlike smaller cities, you are less likely to be a victim of violent crime in NYC simple because violent crime is relatively low considering the number people in the city.  

Take a look at the 15 most dangerous cities in 2021, 11 have populations less than 100,000.
1. Detroit, MI​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.5*
Your chance of being a victim: *1 in 51*
2. St. Louis, MO​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.2*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 51*
3. Memphis, TN​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.0*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 52*
4. Baltimore, MD​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.0*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 53*
5. Monroe, LA​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *17.9*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 55*
6. Danville, IL​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *17.5*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 56*
7. Wilmington, DE​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.8*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 62*
8. Alexandria, LA​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.8*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
9. Camden, NJ​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.7*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
10. Scranton, PA​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.7*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
11. Pine Bluff, AR​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.5*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 64*
12. Springfield, MO​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.3*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
13. Little Rock, AR​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.3*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
14. Saginaw, MI​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.2*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
15. San Bernardino, CA​
Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.2*
Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*









						NeighborhoodScout’s Most Dangerous Cities - 2022 - NeighborhoodScout
					

2022 Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Our research reveals the 100 most dangerous cities in America with 25,000 or more people, based on the number of violent crimes per 1,000 residents.  Violent crimes include murder, rape, armed robbery, and aggravated assault.  The data used for this...



					www.neighborhoodscout.com
				











						NeighborhoodScout’s Most Dangerous Cities - 2022 - NeighborhoodScout
					

2022 Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Our research reveals the 100 most dangerous cities in America with 25,000 or more people, based on the number of violent crimes per 1,000 residents.  Violent crimes include murder, rape, armed robbery, and aggravated assault.  The data used for this...



					www.neighborhoodscout.com


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> Yes, but it is just less likely to happen to you in NYC than most of the country such as in the republican state of Oklahoma where a triple murder suspect has confessed, saying he killed a neighbor first and cut her heart out to eat at home.   Unlike smaller cities, you are less likely to be a victim of violent crime in NYC simple because violent crime is relatively low considering the number people in the city.
> 
> Take a look at the 15 most dangerous cities in 2021, 11 have populations less than 100,000.
> 1. Detroit, MI​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.5*
> Your chance of being a victim: *1 in 51*
> 2. St. Louis, MO​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 51*
> 3. Memphis, TN​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.0*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 52*
> 4. Baltimore, MD​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.0*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 53*
> 5. Monroe, LA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *17.9*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 55*
> 6. Danville, IL​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *17.5*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 56*
> 7. Wilmington, DE​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.8*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 62*
> 8. Alexandria, LA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.8*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 9. Camden, NJ​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.7*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 10. Scranton, PA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.7*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 11. Pine Bluff, AR​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.5*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 64*
> 12. Springfield, MO​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.3*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 13. Little Rock, AR​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.3*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 14. Saginaw, MI​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 15. San Bernardino, CA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeighborhoodScout’s Most Dangerous Cities - 2022 - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> 
> 2022 Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Our research reveals the 100 most dangerous cities in America with 25,000 or more people, based on the number of violent crimes per 1,000 residents.  Violent crimes include murder, rape, armed robbery, and aggravated assault.  The data used for this...
> 
> 
> 
> www.neighborhoodscout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeighborhoodScout’s Most Dangerous Cities - 2022 - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> 
> 2022 Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Our research reveals the 100 most dangerous cities in America with 25,000 or more people, based on the number of violent crimes per 1,000 residents.  Violent crimes include murder, rape, armed robbery, and aggravated assault.  The data used for this...
> 
> 
> 
> www.neighborhoodscout.com


Yeah, and in a town of 10 people, you have a 1 in 10 chance--liars, damn liars and statisticians.


----------



## Flopper

Concerned American said:


> Yeah, and in a town of 10 people, you have a 1 in 10 chance--liars, damn liars and statisticians.


These towns and cities have tens or hundreds of thousands of people. The statistics are not being distorted by low population.


----------



## HaShev

Flopper said:


> Yes, but it is just less likely to happen to you in NYC than most of the country such as in the republican state of Oklahoma where a triple murder suspect has confessed, saying he killed a neighbor first and cut her heart out to eat at home.   Unlike smaller cities, you are less likely to be a victim of violent crime in NYC simple because violent crime is relatively low considering the number people in the city.
> 
> Take a look at the 15 most dangerous cities in 2021, 11 have populations less than 100,000.
> 1. Detroit, MI​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.5*
> Your chance of being a victim: *1 in 51*
> 2. St. Louis, MO​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 51*
> 3. Memphis, TN​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.0*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 52*
> 4. Baltimore, MD​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.0*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 53*
> 5. Monroe, LA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *17.9*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 55*
> 6. Danville, IL​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *17.5*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 56*
> 7. Wilmington, DE​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.8*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 62*
> 8. Alexandria, LA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.8*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 9. Camden, NJ​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.7*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 10. Scranton, PA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.7*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 11. Pine Bluff, AR​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.5*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 64*
> 12. Springfield, MO​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.3*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 13. Little Rock, AR​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.3*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 14. Saginaw, MI​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 15. San Bernardino, CA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeighborhoodScout’s Most Dangerous Cities - 2022 - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> 
> 2022 Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Our research reveals the 100 most dangerous cities in America with 25,000 or more people, based on the number of violent crimes per 1,000 residents.  Violent crimes include murder, rape, armed robbery, and aggravated assault.  The data used for this...
> 
> 
> 
> www.neighborhoodscout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeighborhoodScout’s Most Dangerous Cities - 2022 - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> 
> 2022 Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Our research reveals the 100 most dangerous cities in America with 25,000 or more people, based on the number of violent crimes per 1,000 residents.  Violent crimes include murder, rape, armed robbery, and aggravated assault.  The data used for this...
> 
> 
> 
> www.neighborhoodscout.com


There is so many problems with this assumption.
1)it doesn't account for higher population making it harder to account for all incidents, nor the sweeping under the rug and data fudging that takes place, look the other way DA's, and recent issues to maintain enough enforcement.
2)the Fake News Media recently reported that 80% of Americans this year experienced weather related catastrophes, obviously not true, but it's the way they played it for sake of climate change narrative.  The point being, why does their standard method counting always change and switch back and forth to suit their narrative? Answer: Politics.
This is why the Vax /unvax #'s always change and never add up, percentages of effectiveness never adds up to actual figures, death toll stalls or never adds up to the daily additions and even went backwards like the vaxed numbers.
We saw this with the political polls and then during the election, whereby numbers changed and didn't add up.  
Point being:  DEMOGRAPHIC numbers can be fudged with for political reasons for sake of tourism and being more popular.
You've probably seen this with popular night spots reputations being protected by local law enforcement through victims being cohersed into not pressing charges, so the crime stats and rep do not taint the establishment and town/city's numbers=good for the business, tourism, and department in keeping the numbers deflated from real stats, and thus lower then they actually are.


----------



## rightwinger

Oldestyle said:


> You can attempt to pretend there is no issue with crime, Winger but the people that LIVE in the cities that are now being adversely affected by the liberal "Defund the Police" push know better.  The left's talking point that blacks were being targeted and murdered by out of control Police was ALWAYS bullshit!  Now those chickens are coming home to roost as Democrats running for office try and put as much distance between themselves and the Defund the Police crowd as they possibly can!


Big Cities have always had crime
For its size, NYC is one of the safest cities in America


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> Yes, but it is just less likely to happen to you in NYC than most of the country such as in the republican state of Oklahoma where a triple murder suspect has confessed, saying he killed a neighbor first and cut her heart out to eat at home.   Unlike smaller cities, you are less likely to be a victim of violent crime in NYC simple because violent crime is relatively low considering the number people in the city.
> 
> Take a look at the 15 most dangerous cities in 2021, 11 have populations less than 100,000.
> 1. Detroit, MI​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.5*
> Your chance of being a victim: *1 in 51*
> 2. St. Louis, MO​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 51*
> 3. Memphis, TN​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.0*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 52*
> 4. Baltimore, MD​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.0*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 53*
> 5. Monroe, LA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *17.9*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 55*
> 6. Danville, IL​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *17.5*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 56*
> 7. Wilmington, DE​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.8*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 62*
> 8. Alexandria, LA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.8*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 9. Camden, NJ​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.7*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 10. Scranton, PA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.7*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 11. Pine Bluff, AR​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.5*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 64*
> 12. Springfield, MO​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.3*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 13. Little Rock, AR​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.3*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 14. Saginaw, MI​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 15. San Bernardino, CA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeighborhoodScout’s Most Dangerous Cities - 2022 - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> 
> 2022 Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Our research reveals the 100 most dangerous cities in America with 25,000 or more people, based on the number of violent crimes per 1,000 residents.  Violent crimes include murder, rape, armed robbery, and aggravated assault.  The data used for this...
> 
> 
> 
> www.neighborhoodscout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeighborhoodScout’s Most Dangerous Cities - 2022 - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> 
> 2022 Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Our research reveals the 100 most dangerous cities in America with 25,000 or more people, based on the number of violent crimes per 1,000 residents.  Violent crimes include murder, rape, armed robbery, and aggravated assault.  The data used for this...
> 
> 
> 
> www.neighborhoodscout.com


Where is Chicago?


----------



## HaShev

rightwinger said:


> Big Cities have always had crime
> For its size, NYC is one of the safest cities in America


You have a choice, walk downtown Charlotte NC with dollar bills taped all over your clothes, or walk downtown NY with money taped all over you.   You are saying NY per capita is safer, so are you saying you'd chose to walk around in a money suit in NY rather then Charlotte?
*L*
Hint: NY will be more dense, each Street more dense means you are still more likely to get mugged or beaten on the NY street even if per capita the crime is even or slightly less.


----------



## rightwinger

HaShev said:


> You have a choice, walk downtown Charlotte NC with dollar bills taped all over your clothes, or walk downtown NY with money taped all over you.   You are saying NY per capita is safer, so are you saying you'd chose to walk around in a money suit in NY rather then Charlotte?
> *L*


I would walk through Times Square with Dollar Bills taped to me









						Crime in New York City - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




In a 2019 ranking of 50 cities around the world by _The Economist_, New York City was judged the 15th safest city overall,


----------



## TheParser

HaShev said:


> The 40 Worst Cities to Visit in the United States - Mind Your Dollars
> 
> 
> While the United States is obviously home to some of the most breathtakingly beautiful and exciting places in the world, there are still some places that… aren’t so beautiful. Hey, we can’t win them all! That’s because there are some places that exist that have less-than-stellar conditions for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindyourdollars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we be surprised, most are ill run high crime mostly leftist leaning cities?


No, *no* one is surprised that they are crime-ridden cities.


----------



## HaShev

rightwinger said:>>>In a 2019 ranking of 50 cities around the world by _The Economist_, New York City was judged the 15th safest city overall

I notice NY likes to use 2018 figures to push their narrative, you use a subjective 2019 British OPINION PIECE with possible motive, so if you have a time machine and want to walk the streets of NY pre pandemic then go right ahead, the fact is you would not do it today unless you were dressed like this:




Here's a random NY zip demographic crimes rating happens to be Queens NY




__





						The Safest and Most Dangerous Places in 11368, NY: Crime Maps and Statistics | CrimeGrade.org
					






					crimegrade.org
				




My clever suggestion is, if you go out in the risky cities, you don't need a gun, you don't need a whistle, simply bring a toilet brush.
Nobody and I do mean NOBODY will ever go within the accidental brushing against them distance of a person with a toilet brush.
If you rub melted chocolate on the brush, even better.  *LOL*


----------



## Oldestyle

rightwinger said:


> Big Cities have always had crime
> For its size, NYC is one of the safest cities in America


NYC used to have that distinction!  Now after DeBlasio and Cuomo did their thing that's no longer the case!  Violent crime is out of control and it's because of liberal policies.  Democrats are now trying to run away from the mess they've created.


----------



## rightwinger

Oldestyle said:


> NYC used to have that distinction!  Now after DeBlasio and Cuomo did their thing that's no longer the case!  Violent crime is out of control and it's because of liberal policies.  Democrats are now trying to run away from the mess they've created.


There was a crime spike during COVID
It has since subsided


----------



## Meathead

Flopper said:


> 10 most dangerous cities:
> 
> Detroit, MI
> Memphis, TN
> Birmingham, AL
> Baltimore, MD


Funny, all of these are on the top 10 list of blackest cities; 1/10/7/9 respectively. Coincidence, I'm sure. LOL









						List of U.S. cities with large Black populations - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## HaShev

rightwinger said:


> There was a crime spike during COVID
> It has since subsided


Due to inclement weather, how many muggings can occur while stearing a canoe?  *L*


----------



## denmark

HaShev said:


> I can see your propaganda tourism spin ads now:
> Camping in California
> View attachment 529783
> 
> Packing for a picnic in St. Louis
> View attachment 529785
> 
> Enjoy a nice Block party in Seattle
> View attachment 529786
> 
> Roast some marshmallows at a Portland bonfire
> View attachment 529788
> 
> Go metal detecting in ChicagoView attachment 529789
> 
> Or make it a family trip to Visit your grandparents in NY
> View attachment 529792


Picking foul fruit instead of cherries?
Why not do both? Biased, I see.


----------



## Oldestyle

rightwinger said:


> There was a crime spike during COVID
> It has since subsided


The crime spike had NOTHING to do with Covid, Winger!  This crime spike was due to one thing and that's defunding and demoralizing the Police...something that you liberals have done for the past two years non stop!  So now crime is out of control in cities across the country...a mid term election is coming up...and suddenly you're all running from the polices that created all of that crime because you know the people are angry at what you've done!


----------



## TheParser

Oldestyle said:


> The crime spike had NOTHING to do with Covid, Winger!  This crime spike was due to one thing and that's defunding and demoralizing the Police...something that you liberals have done for the past two years non stop!  So now crime is out of control in cities across the country...a mid term election is coming up...and suddenly you're all running from the polices that created all of that crime because you know the people are angry at what you've done!


I sure hope that the good people remember in next year's Congressional elections.


----------



## Flash

It use to be that American cities were run by Whites.  They may have been Democrats with failed Left policies but at least they were somewhat competent.

Then the Negroes started electing their soul brothers and sisters.  Worthless corrupt dumbass Negroes.

Now all the great American cities have become Democrat controlled shitholes, mostly run by really idiotic Negroes.

A great example of how diversity screws up everything.


----------



## Flopper

HaShev said:


> There is so many problems with this assumption.
> 1)it doesn't account for higher population making it harder to account for all incidents, nor the sweeping under the rug and data fudging that takes place, look the other way DA's, and recent issues to maintain enough enforcement.
> 2)the Fake News Media recently reported that 80% of Americans this year experienced weather related catastrophes, obviously not true, but it's the way they played it for sake of climate change narrative.  The point being, why does their standard method counting always change and switch back and forth to suit their narrative? Answer: Politics.
> This is why the Vax /unvax #'s always change and never add up, percentages of effectiveness never adds up to actual figures, death toll stalls or never adds up to the daily additions and even went backwards like the vaxed numbers.
> We saw this with the political polls and then during the election, whereby numbers changed and didn't add up.
> Point being:  DEMOGRAPHIC numbers can be fudged with for political reasons for sake of tourism and being more popular.
> You've probably seen this with popular night spots reputations being protected by local law enforcement through victims being cohersed into not pressing charges, so the crime stats and rep do not taint the establishment and town/city's numbers=good for the business, tourism, and department in keeping the numbers deflated from real stats, and thus lower then they actually are.


I'll stick with numbers from the FBI uniform crime reports.  I suppose you think they are fake too.
Most dangerous cities is just ranking of the FBI Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents). 

In the early years of crime reporting, data was often manipulated for political purposes but that is not common today because that data is used in so many different ways often unseen.   Fudging the data can result in budget cuts, misallocation of resources, and problems reconciling UCR reporting with Dept of Justice National Crime Victimization Survey.  In short, low balling or over reporting invariable ends up causing problems for the reporting agency.








						Violent Crime
					





					ucr.fbi.gov


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> Yes, but it is just less likely to happen to you in NYC than most of the country such as in the republican state of Oklahoma where a triple murder suspect has confessed, saying he killed a neighbor first and cut her heart out to eat at home.   Unlike smaller cities, you are less likely to be a victim of violent crime in NYC simple because violent crime is relatively low considering the number people in the city.
> 
> Take a look at the 15 most dangerous cities in 2021, 11 have populations less than 100,000.
> 1. Detroit, MI​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.5*
> Your chance of being a victim: *1 in 51*
> 2. St. Louis, MO​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 51*
> 3. Memphis, TN​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.0*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 52*
> 4. Baltimore, MD​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *19.0*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 53*
> 5. Monroe, LA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *17.9*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 55*
> 6. Danville, IL​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *17.5*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 56*
> 7. Wilmington, DE​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.8*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 62*
> 8. Alexandria, LA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.8*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 9. Camden, NJ​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.7*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 10. Scranton, PA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.7*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 63*
> 11. Pine Bluff, AR​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.5*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 64*
> 12. Springfield, MO​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.3*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 13. Little Rock, AR​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.3*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 14. Saginaw, MI​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 15. San Bernardino, CA​
> Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *15.2*
> Chance of being a victim: *1 in 65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeighborhoodScout’s Most Dangerous Cities - 2022 - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> 
> 2022 Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Our research reveals the 100 most dangerous cities in America with 25,000 or more people, based on the number of violent crimes per 1,000 residents.  Violent crimes include murder, rape, armed robbery, and aggravated assault.  The data used for this...
> 
> 
> 
> www.neighborhoodscout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeighborhoodScout’s Most Dangerous Cities - 2022 - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> 
> 2022 Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in the U.S. Our research reveals the 100 most dangerous cities in America with 25,000 or more people, based on the number of violent crimes per 1,000 residents.  Violent crimes include murder, rape, armed robbery, and aggravated assault.  The data used for this...
> 
> 
> 
> www.neighborhoodscout.com


Yeah, and in a town of 10 people, you have a 1 in 10 chance--liars, damn liars and statisticians.


Flopper said:


> These towns and cities have tens or hundreds of thousands of people. The statistics are not being distorted by low population.


Nonetheless, you are comparing them with towns with three, four or more times the population.  Modesto, CA with a population of about 200K can hardly be compared with NYC or Chicago--Break it down to the crime in S. Chicago where the populations are comparable.  Like I said, you can make statistics as much misinformation and out and out lies--the CDC and the democrat party have been manipulating public opinion by playing the actual number vs. percentages for some time now.


----------



## HaShev

Flopper said:


> I'll stick with numbers from the FBI uniform crime reports.  I suppose you think they are fake too.
> Most dangerous cities is just ranking of the FBI Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucr.fbi.gov


Your 2020 fbi report uses 2019 figures before Bozo and the Hyena took office.
I go by demographics crime ratings, and I can tell you which cities are higher then national avg by memory.
Example Memphis, St Louis, Chatanooga, Birmingham, are 7 and Jacksonville
 teeters on 6-7.
Right now you can't even find that data on the same demographics zip code  search you used to get that data from, which means someone is whitewashing and hiding the info, therefore failing to be transparent for reasons of???political??? More devious means in the broader spectrum of what's going on in sabotaging this nation???  Selective censorship of such vital info is plotted, and is not accidental.  But ask yourself why???


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Where is Chicago?


73rd  Violent Crime Rate (per 1,000 residents): *9.4*


----------



## Flopper

Concerned American said:


> Yeah, and in a town of 10 people, you have a 1 in 10 chance--liars, damn liars and statisticians.
> 
> Nonetheless, you are comparing them with towns with three, four or more times the population.  Modesto, CA with a population of about 200K can hardly be compared with NYC or Chicago--Break it down to the crime in S. Chicago where the populations are comparable.  Like I said, you can make statistics as much misinformation and out and out lies--the CDC and the democrat party have been manipulating public opinion by playing the actual number vs. percentages for some time now.


And they don't reports towns  with 10 people.  About 10,000 is the smallest I have seen in these surveys.


----------



## Concerned American

Flopper said:


> And they don't reports towns  with 10 people.  About 10,000 is the smallest I have seen in these surveys.


Your intentionally obtuse response is disingenuous.  Please try harder.


----------



## themirrorthief

rightwinger said:


> I have visited all the major US cities…….Boston, NYC, Philadelphia, Baltimore, DC, Atlanta, Orlando, Miami, Chicago, Denver, Phoenix, Vegas,LA, SD, SF, Seattle…..Some are better than others but all were fun to visit
> 
> Great sites to see, museums, parks, restaurants, theaters. All have their regional flavor
> 
> Are there run down areas and crime?  Of course.
> But if you stick to the downtown area and don’t try to buy drugs at 2AM you will be safe.
> Are there crowds? Of course, that is why they are cities. If crowds bother you, you can usually visit off season when there  are fewer visitors and easier parking.
> 
> I have also been to most Red States and all their cites have to offer is a Walmart and a 24 hr Denny’s.


now we know why 1000  people move to nashville  every single  day


----------



## Pogo

marvin martian said:


> You people run all of the most violent cities, too.  Because you want it that way.
> 
> Most Violent Cities In America 2021
> 
> 
> *Most Violent Cities in America*
> 
> 
> St. Louis, MO (2,082) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Detroit, MI (2,057) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Baltimore, MD (2,027) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Memphis, TN (2,003) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Little Rock, AR (1,634) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Milwaukee, WI (1,597) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Rockford, IL (1,588) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Cleveland, OH (1,557) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Stockton, CA (1,415) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Albuquerque, NM (1,369) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Springfield, MO (1,339) - mayor - Independent
> 
> Indianapolis, IN (1,334) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Oakland, CA (1,299) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> San Bernardino, CA (1,291) - mayor - Republican
> 
> Anchorage, AK (1,203) - mayor - Independent
> 
> Nashville, TN (1,138) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Lansing, MI (1,136) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> New Orleans, LA (1,121) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Minneapolis, MN (1,101) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Chicago, IL (1,099) - mayor - Democrat



Cute list.  Since I've seen it before I already know that virtually all these cities don't even list political parties in their local elections, i.e. nonpartisan.  Including every single municipality in California (for one) and New Mexico (for another) where state law doesn't even allow for it.  Why not?  Whelp, as Fiorello LaGuadia put it, "there is no Republican or Democrat 'way to pick up the garbage'".

So your lame attempt at Composition Fallacy --- can't even make a _fallacy _stand up.

Nice try Hoss.  Not.

EDIT:  Good news Hoss --- I found my own rejoinder to the last yahoo who tried to sell this shit from the same shitsource y'all seem to follow like sheep.  Here's what I told him:

>>

Detroit — nonpartisan elections.
St. Louis — nonpartisan elections.
Memphis — nonpartisan elections.
Springfield MO — nonpartisan elections (hey maybe that’s why it’s “independent” — YA THINK??
Little Rock —- nonpartisan elections.
Cleveland — nonpartisan elections.
Stockton Calif. — don’t even ned to look this up, ALL municipal elections in California are nonpartisan by state law, California constitution Article II Section 6

Law section
* California Constitution - CONS ARTICLE II VOTING, INITIATIVE AND REFERENDUM, AND RECALL [SECTION 1 - SEC. 20] ( Heading of Article 2 amended June 8, 1976, by Prop. 14. Res.Ch. 5, 1976. ) SEC. 6. (a) All judicial, school, county, and city offices, including the Superintendent of Public Instruction, shall be nonpartisan. (b) A political party or party central committee shall not nominate a candidate for nonpartisan office, and the candidate’s party preference shall not be included on the ballot for the nonpartisan office. (Sec. 6 amended June 8, 2010, by Prop. 14. Res.Ch. 2, 2009. Operative Jan. 1, 2011.)
Law section


Albuquerque — same as above, state constitution prohibits partisan elections in municipalities.
Milwaukee —- nonpartisan elections.
I think that leaves Baltimore. And with Springfield that gives clown-boi TWO honest answers, eight fabricated ones. <<

You're welcome.


----------



## Polishprince

HaShev said:


> The 40 Worst Cities to Visit in the United States - Mind Your Dollars
> 
> 
> While the United States is obviously home to some of the most breathtakingly beautiful and exciting places in the world, there are still some places that… aren’t so beautiful. Hey, we can’t win them all! That’s because there are some places that exist that have less-than-stellar conditions for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindyourdollars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we be surprised, most are ill run high crime mostly leftist leaning cities?



Even though St. Louis is on the top of the list of Shitholes, it is still where you have to go to visit the final resting place of the greatest radio host of All Time-  Nobel Prize nominee, Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## Flopper

Polishprince said:


> Even though St. Louis is on the top of the list of Shitholes, it is still where you have to go to visit the final resting place of the greatest radio host of All Time-  Nobel Prize nominee, Rush Limbaugh.


Rush must have failed to tell the Nobel Committee that he was nominated.









						Nomination%20archive
					

mycontent




					www.nobelprize.org


----------



## Mindful

rightwinger said:


> Democratic led cities provide public services, mass transportation, parks, playgrounds, health clinics


Is Baltimore a Democrat city?

It looks like it’s dropping to pieces,each time I ride through there.


----------



## Canon Shooter

HaShev said:


> The 40 Worst Cities to Visit in the United States - Mind Your Dollars
> 
> 
> While the United States is obviously home to some of the most breathtakingly beautiful and exciting places in the world, there are still some places that… aren’t so beautiful. Hey, we can’t win them all! That’s because there are some places that exist that have less-than-stellar conditions for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindyourdollars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we be surprised, most are ill run high crime mostly leftist leaning cities?



I wouldn't put a great deal of faith in that list.

I mean, Alliance, Nebraska? It only has about 8.092 people, and they're spread over a very, very wide distance. Its airport, Alliance Municipal Airport, is the least used airport in the United States. The closest international airport is 250 miles away in Denver.

As for Carhenge, it's pretty fuckin' cool. Is it the Louvre or the Grand Canyon? No, but it's not supposed to be. It's supposed to be this cool little funky tourist outpost of quirky American road tourism. My daughter and I visited it in April during the epic cross country road trip, and it was just cool. We spent about three hours there photographing it and shooting drone footage and video, and in all that time only four other people visited...


----------



## rightwinger

Mindful said:


> Is Baltimore a Democrat city?
> 
> It looks like it’s dropping to pieces,each time I ride through there.



I have a house about 35 minutes from Baltimore
It is well worth visiting and millions do every year.

Inner Harbor, National Aquarium,Fells Point, Ft McHenry, major sports stadiums, great restaurants and a vibrant night life.  

Something you don’t get in Republican cities where the main attractions are WalMart, Chili’s and the neighborhood Dollar Store


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> I have a house about 35 minutes from Baltimore
> It is well worth visiting and millions do every year.
> 
> Inner Harbor, National Aquarium,Fells Point, Ft McHenry, major sports stadiums, great restaurants and a vibrant night life.
> 
> Something you don’t get in Republican cities where the main attractions are WalMart, Chili’s and the neighborhood Dollar Store



35 minutes from Baltimore isn't the same as the Royal Shithole of Baltimore proper.

The Charm City is a good place for a murder. 

Rough town, sky high murder rate.  More dangerous than other shithole towns like Cleveland and Pittsburgh


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> 35 minutes from Baltimore isn't the same as the Royal Shithole of Baltimore proper.
> 
> The Charm City is a good place for a murder.
> 
> Rough town, sky high murder rate.  More dangerous than other shithole towns like Cleveland and Pittsburgh



I go to Baltimore often 
Great place to visit, lot to do and see. 
They have great restaurants and bars

Like any large city, there are good neighborhoods and bad and going into bad neighborhoods at 2 AM is not a wise move.

I always feel safe when I visit Baltimore


----------



## Mindful

rightwinger said:


> I have a house about 35 minutes from Baltimore
> It is well worth visiting and millions do every year.
> 
> Inner Harbor, National Aquarium,Fells Point, Ft McHenry, major sports stadiums, great restaurants and a vibrant night life.
> 
> Something you don’t get in Republican cities where the main attractions are WalMart, Chili’s and the neighborhood Dollar Store



I wasn’t impressed,  driving through Baltimore, en route for New York.

Houses dropping to pieces, people living in them.


----------



## rightwinger

Mindful said:


> I wasn’t impressed,  driving through Baltimore, en route for New York.
> 
> Houses dropping to pieces, people living in them.



I get the same impression driving trough Red States
Depends on the area you are driving through


----------



## Mindful

rightwinger said:


> Depends on the area you are driving through



I never see that in Germany. Even driving through ‘bad’ areas. I’m Greece at the moment, and I don’t see it here either.


----------



## rightwinger

Mindful said:


> I never see that in Germany. Even driving through ‘bad’ areas. I’m Greece at the moment, and I don’t see it here either.



Haven‘t been to Germany
But I was in Greece, they have their impoverished areas

Athens could give Baltimore a run for its money


----------



## Mindful

rightwinger said:


> Haven‘t been to Germany
> But I was in Greece, they have their impoverished areas
> 
> Athens could give Baltimore a run for its money



I don’t care much for Athens, except for the Parthenon. But nothing comes close to run down Baltimore.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> I get the same impression driving trough Red States
> Depends on the area you are driving through




The city of New Baltimore in deep red Somerset County, PA is a lot nicer and more peaceful than the old deep blue Baltimore MD


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> The city of New Baltimore in deep red Somerset County, PA is a lot nicer and more peaceful than the old deep blue Baltimore MD


So, why would anyone want to visit New Baltimore?

Denny’s having a special on Grand Slam Breakfasts?


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> So, why would anyone want to visit New Baltimore?
> 
> Denny’s having a special on Grand Slam Breakfasts?


As to what is a  good place to live always depends on the person. Some people love life in the suburbs living in their little boxes among thousands of others, 6 blocks from Target, McDonalds, Albertson, and Denny's and just a mile to the Interstate exit.  Since there is good cable, there is no need for movies, theaters, and night life. Weekly high school football, swim meets, little league, the yearly Kiwanis picnic, and an occasional trip to the big city is all they need.   I have a nephew who has lived on a farm in Northern California all of his life.  He loves it and would never live in the city.  I've lived in small towns, big cities, all over the country.  And they are all good and bad depending what you like and what you hate.

Different stroke for different folks.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> As to what is a  good place to live always depends on the person. Some people love life in the suburbs living in their little boxes among thousands of others, 6 blocks from Target, McDonalds, Albertson, and Denny's and just a mile to the Interstate exit.  Since there is good cable, there is no need for movies, theaters, and night life. Weekly high school football, swim meets, little league, the yearly Kiwanis picnic, and an occasional trip to the big city is all they need.   I have a nephew who has lived on a farm in Northern California all of his life.  He loves it and would never live in the city.  I've lived in small towns, big cities, all over the country.  And they are all good and bad depending what you like and what you hate.
> 
> Different stroke for different folks.


But this thread is not about places to live but places to visit. 
Place you would go out of your way to see. Places you would spend your hard earned money to go to.

So most cities run by Republicans do not make the list.

Cities like NYC, Chicago, Boston, DC, LA, Orlando and Vegas do


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> But this thread is not about places to live but places to visit.
> Place you would go out of your way to see. Places you would spend your hard earned money to go to.
> 
> So most cities run by Republicans do not make the list.
> 
> Cities like NYC, Chicago, Boston, DC, LA, Orlando and Vegas do


Right, most republican run cities are not big cites and big cities are where people go for good time, in sports, nightlife, theater, dining, cultural events, and other entertainment.  The ten largest cities have a population over 1 million and they are all run by democrats.   The next ten largest cities have a population for 700,000 to a 1,000,000  only 2 out these 10 cities are run by republicans.  In the next 10 cities with population from 580,000 t0 714,000 only 1 city is republican.  In the 10 cities, with population 483,000 to 575,000, all but 2 were democratic.

So for the 40 cities with population over 500,000 only 5 are republican run.


----------

